# 5-11 Johnson's beach



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Well my sorry butt wouldn't get out of bed at 5 am when my alarm went off , so I made it to the beach about 8:00. Ladyfish weren't too bad today , I only caught 5 or 6 of them. I caught 4 pompano before the bite died , and 1 of them was a sure nuff good'un !


----------



## surfpro (Jun 3, 2016)

Nice job, King! I'm thinking about going on Saturday. What time have the ladyfish been showing up? If I make it out at dawn do I have a chance to catch a few Pomps before the ladyfish show up?


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

The ladyfish have been bad early in the morning, but if you can get through them the pompano are still there. Lately I've been doing best right after the ladyfish quit ,and they have been slowing down around 7:30 or so.


----------



## domci08 (Apr 9, 2013)

Good ? looking fish, I'll head out in the am for some more myself. I took a break the past 2 days, needed some sleep ? bad.


----------



## Strickly Fishin' (Sep 16, 2009)

Good going. I'm trying again next week. Five trips down to DI so far this year and not a single pomp. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Strickly Fishin' said:


> Good going. I'm trying again next week. Five trips down to DI so far this year and not a single pomp.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good luck ! I'm gonna wish'em on you !

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## sbrettphill (Aug 21, 2016)

Are you still using fish bites Grouper King?


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

sbrettphill said:


> Are you still using fish bites Grouper King?


Yes sir. I was using pink ones and yellow ones this morning. I ran out of chartreuse, but the yellow worked ok.


----------



## seejay (May 10, 2009)

Nice catch. I've been using "Electric Chicken". The whiting seemed to like them. I added a small piece of shrimp also. How big of a piece of Fish Bite do you use, I've been using about a 1" diamond?


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

I use the precut pieces ,and I fish with the whole piece. I tried the electric chicken and the pompano didn't like it. The whiting and catfish liked it though.


----------



## Captainstone (May 13, 2016)

Do any of you guys ever catch any reds around Johnson beach? If so, are you catching them on your pompano rigs?


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

I caught one last Tuesday out there on a pomp rig. It was way over the slot and ate a fish bite.


----------



## SCal (Jun 27, 2016)

GROUPERKING said:


> Well my sorry butt wouldn't get out of bed at 5 am when my alarm went off , so I made it to the beach about 8:00. Ladyfish weren't too bad today , I only caught 5 or 6 of them. I caught 4 pompano before the bite died , and 1 of them was a sure nuff good'un !
> 
> View attachment 904018


I just looked my clock over twice. Can't find any numbers earlier than 9:00 A.M. That why I'm not catching fish:001_huh:. And I walk really slow nowadays. Put the two together and I get to the fishin' hole by 2:00 P.M. if I don't stop for a nap.:yes:


----------



## Michael f sights (Jun 19, 2012)

Sweet, you need to change your name to the Pompano King.


----------

